# Anyone remember that Friesian gelding Hylke?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, congratulations on your new horse and your story come full circle!

Is he sound, though? I'm just looking at his pasterns and worrying a little bit...hopefully he's OK and great for many more years of riding!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Well, congratulations on your new horse and your story come full circle!
> 
> Is he sound, though? I'm just looking at his pasterns and worrying a little bit...hopefully he's OK and great for many more years of riding!


Yep, fully vetted. The lady who has him now has some very fancy sport and show jumping horses.

I think it's his feathering that makes them look so weird. A lot of people have said that. His feathers over his hooves stick out at a weird angel and then drop out weird too. It's like an hoof afro. 

Here are a few photos when his feathers were saved to treat a fungus infection.

It's hard to explain but hilarious to see in person. 


Before shaving.










After shaving, when I had him. Just starting to grow back.



















No so wonky looking when his feathers are not fully over the hoof and sticking straight out. 

This was March 2010. Right before he left.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great story and lovely horse. Hoping he comes soon for you!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Great story and lovely horse. Hoping he comes soon for you!


Shipper is suppose to let us know today or tomorrow. It'll be sometime after Thanksgiving but no later than December 5th.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's great Rissa, congratulations


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's a very pretty boy and I'm so happy for you! I can't even imagine how ecstatic you must be! This means that when he comes you must update us on how he's doing and post many pictures for us to see


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Rissa, that's awesome! I know you adore this breed!! Can't wait for the group Christmas photoshoot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I remember Hylke!!! Can't wait to see all the pics of you and your boys together


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations. I love Friesians =)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i remember him too! and gah he just looks Amazing in orange! can't wait to see pictures once he's home!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking forward to many-many wonderful pictures of the new arrival


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

He is stunning! But I must be missing something, because you kept referring to him as being elderly and such, but I was under the impression that he's only 17. If that's the case, he's not elderly just by his years. My horse is 17. He's a big warmblood, and while he's retired from his show-jumping career, he's certainly got plenty of juice, stamina, muscles, and reflexes! I was at the Equine Affaire this weekend and went to a seminar on taking care of the "senior horse" and the vet there suggested that the "senior" years start around 25 or so. Back in the day it was different, but she said that life expectancies have really increased. There were people there who had horses that were 35, 36 years old and still being worked. Light work, of course, but they were getting ridden regularly.


----------



## Walter n Me (Nov 14, 2011)

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So happy for you! A great story & I love him in the orange-do you still have it? I like hearing that Senior is now much older, as my horses are now 19 & 20 & I'm looking forward to a few more years of riding from each of them. We'll soon have a new community/state to explore~I already have a "horsey" neighbor impatiently awaiting our arrival!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

That 3rd photo, the one with the saddle on him, has to be _thee_ prettiest horse I think I have ever seen. Almost prettier than my own boy. He looks so absolutely... _perfect_. The orange on him, the snow, the perfect looking saddle, his eye coloring, everything. Its simply, beautiful. 

I cant tell you how glad I am for you. I hope you have _many_ happy years to come.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I remember him too from another forum of course. Congrats on getting him back!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! He is just stunning.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats!!! I can see why you love him so much!!


----------



## kendrawrrr (Nov 17, 2011)

Awweee I got goosebumps for you!!! Congrats on getting your dream horse! Happy riding! :clap:


----------

